# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Ik heb nooit last van hoofdpijn

## Leontien

Er zijn veel mensen die last hebben van hoofdpijn. Er zijn mensen die hebben vaak terugkerende hoofdpijn zoals migraine. Er zijn ook mensen die hoofdpijn krijgen alleen vanwege verkeerde voeding/drank of vanwege slaapgebrek. Je kunt natuurlijk hoofdpijn krijgen door stress. Daarnaast zijn er mensen die weinig tot nooit last hebben van hoofdpijn. Hier kun je stemmen wanneer hoofdpijn krijgt en of je daar vaak last van hebt.

Breng hier je stem en mening uit!!!

----------


## Nikky278

Lastige keuze. Ik ben maar gegaan voor "als ik gestresst ben", maar krijg ook hoofdpijn als ik te weinig gedronken heb, 's avonds te veel gerookt heb (rook bijna nooit, dus dat scheelt haha), of een tijd slecht slaap. Af en toe ook pijnlijke steken in het hoofd. Kan erg vervelend zijn, maar duurt gelukkig meestal maar een paar dagen.

Xx

----------


## Déylanna

Ik heb heel vaak last van hoofdpijn. Dik vier aan vijf dagen in de week, en daarnaast ook nog eens regelmatig migraine. Als ik heel erg gestresst ben, of me eigen veels te druk heb gemaakt, dan is het helemaal hopeloos qua migraine of gewone hoofdpijn.

xx
Déylanna

----------


## Agnes574

Ik had vroeger nooit hoofdpijn,nu ver iedere dag!
Ik denk dat het bij mij te maken heeft met een nekhernia en spierspanning...als ik pijn ervaar door mijn lage-rug-hernia of veel last heb van mijn nek dan merk ik dat ik automatisch mijn spieren véél te veel opspan...
Deze week zelfs weer een migraine-aanval gehad,die na 2 dagen gelukkig wegging.
Hoofdpijn is echt hinderlijk..ik kan dan moeilijk licht en geluid verdragen en het liefst hou ik mijn ogen dicht...en dat is niet écht bevorderlijk voor het dagelijks functioneren.

Xx Ag

----------


## kiemenfan

Ik heb iedere dag soms wel 24 uur lang hoofdpijn dit is gekomen na n zwaar auto ongeluk ruim 10 maanden geleden,heb er al alles al geprobeerd om het te verminderen ben vandaag begonnen met acupuctuur ben benieuwd wat dat opleverd.

gr JS v D

----------


## f.vandrooge

> Er zijn veel mensen die last hebben van hoofdpijn. Er zijn mensen die hebben vaak terugkerende hoofdpijn zoals migraine. Er zijn ook mensen die hoofdpijn krijgen alleen vanwege verkeerde voeding/drank of vanwege slaapgebrek. Je kunt natuurlijk hoofdpijn krijgen door stress. Daarnaast zijn er mensen die weinig tot nooit last hebben van hoofdpijn. Hier kun je stemmen wanneer hoofdpijn krijgt en of je daar vaak last van hebt.
> 
> Breng hier je stem en mening uit!!!


Ik heb nooit hoofdpijn. Zelfs niet na een enorme botsing met de muur

----------


## Sylvia93

Gelukkig heb ik ook zo goed als nooit hoofdpijn..

----------


## henkiepenkie

> Ik heb heel vaak last van hoofdpijn. Dik vier aan vijf dagen in de week, en daarnaast ook nog eens regelmatig migraine. Als ik heel erg gestresst ben, of me eigen veels te druk heb gemaakt, dan is het helemaal hopeloos qua migraine of gewone hoofdpijn.
> 
> xx
> Déylanna


*Hoofdpijn, met regelmaat soms heel heftig.*
Heb regelmatig last van hoofdpijn, vooral als het thuis of elders erg druk is en er een vrij hoog niet eens extreem geluids volume is.
Ook met het aangaan van een discussie sluit ik die noodgedwongen af en moet dan plat op bed uren gaan rusten.
Pas is er een MRI gemaakt en eeen Neuro Psychologische onderzoek gedaan dit vanwege mijn kapot gaande korte geheugen wat al 20 jaar gaande is en op dit moment erger aan het worden is.
De uitslag moet ik nog krijgen maar onofficieel weet ik uit deze MRI dat mijn hersens aan het krimpen zijn.
Of D.I.S.H (reuma soort ook wel Forestier genoemt) hier iets mee temaken heeft is men nog aan het onderzoeken.
Bij intresse laat ik meer horen zo snel als wij iets meer weten.
Henk van der Wielen.

----------


## leeuwine

Hoi,
hoofdpijn tja ik denk dat dat iedereen toch wel eens heeft :Frown: 
Ik zelf ook bijna nooit tenzij in mijn pubertijd had ik regelmatig hoofdpijn erg tot heel erge,
nu mischien ook nog maar ik denk niet dat het hoofdpijn genoemd word :Confused: 
achter uw oren naar uw nek toe als dat ook telt als hoofdpijn heb ik er voornamelijk het laatste half jaar véél last van.

Liefs allen
van Leeuwine

----------


## Déylanna

> *Hoofdpijn, met regelmaat soms heel heftig.*
> Heb regelmatig last van hoofdpijn, vooral als het thuis of elders erg druk is en er een vrij hoog niet eens extreem geluids volume is.
> Ook met het aangaan van een discussie sluit ik die noodgedwongen af en moet dan plat op bed uren gaan rusten.
> Pas is er een MRI gemaakt en eeen Neuro Psychologische onderzoek gedaan dit vanwege mijn kapot gaande korte geheugen wat al 20 jaar gaande is en op dit moment erger aan het worden is.
> De uitslag moet ik nog krijgen maar onofficieel weet ik uit deze MRI dat mijn hersens aan het krimpen zijn.
> Of D.I.S.H (reuma soort ook wel Forestier genoemt) hier iets mee temaken heeft is men nog aan het onderzoeken.
> Bij intresse laat ik meer horen zo snel als wij iets meer weten.
> Henk van der Wielen.



Hoi,

Laat inderdaad eens weten wat er uit die MRI scan is gekomen. Ben heel benieuwd er naar.

gr
Déylanna

----------


## jstam

Gelukkig heb ik erg weinig last van hoofdpijn. Maar als ik hoofdpijn heb, is dat altijd op zondag. En ik kan daar nog steeds geen verklaring voor vinden. Waarom dan bijv. ook niet op zaterdag als ik (net als op zondag) niet naar mijn werk ben? Ik heb nog steeds geen idee.

----------


## Petra717

> [B]Hoofdpijn, met regelmaat soms heel heftig.[/B
> Bij intresse laat ik meer horen zo snel als wij iets meer weten.
> Henk van der Wielen.


Graag hoor ik hoe het gegaan is Henk!

Groetjes, 
petra

----------


## cvmaster

ik heb regelmatig last van ochtend hoofdpijn.
Het komt door mijn apneus die ik heb als ik slaap..
Ik ben er hard mee aan de gang door te slapen met een zogenaamde 'cpap' die dat tegen moet gaan.
Hopen dat het binnenkort zijn vruchten af gaat werpen.

groetjes Jeroen

----------


## aadbent

Ik heb last van hoofdpijn als ik de avond tevoren veel light drankjes heb gedronken. Het schijnt dat de zoetstof Aspartaam de boosdoener is.
Google maar even 'hoofdpijn light' Je krijgt dan dit verhaal van heel veel mensen te lezen. 
Hopelijk help ik lotgenoten met deze tip.......
Groeten, Aad

----------

